# Rosy Red Minnow profile



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Rosy Red Minnow (_Pimephales_ hybrid)

(Got any pictures? I'd be happy to use them here...)

Name: Rosy Red Minnow
Other Names: Tuffy, Red-Top Minnow
Scientific Name: Pimephales hybrid
Family: Cyprinidae

Distribution: These do not exist in the wild.
Length: 4"
Water Temperature: 50 to 77 degrees Fahrenheit (10-25 degrees Celsius)
Diet: They can thrive on a diet of flake food, but the induction of breeding may take some less processed fodder (e.g. frozen bloodworms and brine shrimp, as well as live Daphnia, brine shrimp nauplii and blackworms).
Water Chemistry: Not critical, but moderately hard to hard water is likely best. Small quantities of salt are useful, especially during quarantine/prophylactic treatment periods.
pH: 7.0-8.5
Lifespan: 3 years

*Species Description* These deep-bodied minnows have short heads which are flattened on top. They are blunt-nosed and have terminal, slanted mouths. Their round eyes are located on either side of the head. They are most often a faint to intense ruby red in coloration but often have the natural coloration of the fathead minnow. Some may have distinguishing characteristics (herringbone pattern on back, incomplete lateral line) unique to Fatheads (_P. promelas_), some may nearly completely resemble bullhead minnows (_P. vigilax_) and some will resemble bluntnose minnows (_P. notatus_). Nearly all have a characteristic which can rule out their being from the species to which they are most closely allied.

*Species Behaviour* These fish are generally peaceful, active shoalers, but males become quite territorial during the breeding season.

*Natural Conditions* They do not exist in the wild.

*Natural Range* They do not exist in the wild.

*Minimum recommended tank size* 10 gallons

*Water Temperature* 50 to 77 degrees Fahrenheit (10-25 degrees Celsius)

*Water Quality* Moderately hard to hard conditions which are neutral to somewhat alkaline (pH 7.0-8.5) are best, but such conditions are not critical due to the adaptability of Rosy Reds. Small quantities of salt are useful, especially during quarantine/prophylactic treatment periods.

*Sexing* The nuptial male is dark with a black head. He has white to gold bars which appear, respectively, behind the head and under the dorsal fin. They also have large gray fleshy nuptial pads on their nape and about sixteen large tubercles in 3 rows on their snout. All fins turn black. The male fish may also get a distinctive broad white area immediately behind his expanded head and a broad pale area on the midside.

*Breeding* In the spring (sixteen hours of light daily will help the fish to feel that it is springtime and may help to induce spawning, most of which occurs in the morning), males set up territories under structures in shallow water, defend them passionately and emit pheremones so that their female counterparts can find them. (The EPA recommends that the spawning cave be created from 6" long halves of 4" diameter PVC pipes; slate also works well as a cave roof.) They display by swimming in figure eights as their females approach. The female then swims on her side and the two bend into an "S" and "embrace" in that position. A single egg is laid during this embrace; the female swats it to the roof of the shelter with her tail. The egg then adheres to that surface. Several females may spawn with a single male in a single nest.

The male will defend the eggs from predation and he scrubs them with his snout and nape to defend them from infection. In lieu of this natural cleansing and protection, eggs may be incubated in a one gallon jar with aeration. Either way, they should hatch in about three days. The fry may be raised on baby brine shrimp and powdered flakes.

*Feeding* They can thrive on a diet of flake food, but the induction of breeding may take some less processed fodder (e.g. frozen bloodworms and brine shrimp, as well as live Daphnia, brine shrimp nauplii and blackworms).

*Miscellaneous Info* These can be among the hardiest of minnows once prophylactically treated for disease. They are initially quite susceptible to disease because of overcrowding and poor conditions resulting from their status as feeder fish.

Sources:
http://www.nanfa.org/archive/nanfa/nanfadec00/0063.html
http://www.fishpondinfo.com/rosies.htm
http://aquatic-hobbyist.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=11352
"American Aquarium Fishes" by Robert J. Goldstein
"Complete Encyclopedia of the Freshwater Aquarium" by John Dawes
"Peterson Field Guides: Freshwater Fishes" by Lawrence M. Page and Brooks M. Burr


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Great profile







funny how its on a feeder fish though.


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

Matty125 said:


> Great profile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT is very nice written.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks, guys!

Yeah, I know, tuffies are feeders and bait fish, but I found their natural history (or lack thereof) kind of fascinating, and wrote a profile on them for another site...also, my mom now has them in her whiskey barrel pond instead of goldfish. She says they're really, really active and kind of fun to have around. I talked her into it because a whiskey barrel is a little small for a grown-up feeder goldfish, and I don't think she regrets it at all.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

minnows are eazy to raise... just the other day i was watchin some in a old water filled boat,, the males were drivin the females around... kinda like guppys do... and boat was a shittty mess of green slime.. hard spot to raise fish,,, thay were left over bait from fishing..3 months ago,,lol


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, they're amazing fish...I have had a newfound respect for them since I wrote this. I have thought that I might set up a small tank for them and keep them in a garden water barrel during the summer...or I might go for one of their component species. _Pimephales_ is a pretty cool genus...


----------

